# Jd Ct322 Another Final Drive



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

:realmad:The final drive on the right went out last year during a big snow and this year the other side went out! I cant even believe this! Im so pissed off! I called JD and they said just bring it in. To just bring it in you have to push it on a trailer. Last time I brought it in I used a wheel loader and the snow on the ground made it easier. No snow on the ground so it doesnt slide around to well. I am mad they will not come get it! What the &%#@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

That's a bummer hate to hear when a machine goes down. I know what you mean about loading it up. I had my old NH. die back in the woods in the middle of a MX track. I wish you could make a skid free wheel like a lawn mower. I had to get a backhoe to move enough dirt to get the dealers flatbed wrecker in to get it. I hope you can get back up and running soon!!! Good luck !!!, shaun


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

buy a volvo :salute:


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

IDOCTORTREES;525598 said:


> buy a volvo :salute:


They dont have one out yet but that will probably be a nice machine!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Mike S;525647 said:


> They dont have one out yet but that will probably be a nice machine!


maybe time to trade her in and see what asv or cat has to offer. a lot of folks are raving over the new asv's..


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

My buddy has two cat track loaders and he has had problems two but with it being cat twice the cost! He spent almost $80,000 on his 297 and he hates it. His tracks are better for snow hands down!!!!!!!! The JD had his cats beat in the dirt also with out any question!!!!!!! I do not like the tracks on the cat do to the way they have them set and how you tension them and the rubber rollers come on!!! My cat salesman will not even sell me one though because of how much gravel it will be in. The anti stall valve is the dumbist thing ive ever seem. I run a cat for a company that im working for when im slow and that the main machine I run for them. I do not like the cat because they do not do well in the mud, with the controls you never know what track is going to spin, alot of blind spots, and the cost! Every one I know that has bought a cat to do backfills, excavating, and alot of gravel work like i do, has not been happy with them and dont have them any more!


----------



## KTM (Feb 10, 2008)

I would recomend A Takeuchi but, they are worthless for snow removal. They seam to be the most durable CTL out there. I was a Deere man at one time had a 280 the Deere dealer tried to screw me over one to many times and had to get rid of it.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

KTM;528387 said:


> I would recomend A Takeuchi but, they are worthless for snow removal. They seam to be the most durable CTL out there. I was a Deere man at one time had a 280 the Deere dealer tried to screw me over one to many times and had to get rid of it.


The Takeuchi dealer in town got hired in for snow work and they took thier machines out and they didnt work at all! They ended up going back to thier shop getting thier 150s and they could barely push a 8 foot pusher. JD is tring to take care of this situation so we will see. They gave me a 240 as a loaner.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

An update on my loader! They are testing it right now and they sent out the loaner 240. They are coming back though because it had a flat tire!


----------

